# Skinny dude wanted with no build to fight a MEAT HEAD for £500



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

All you internet heroes out there:thumbup1:

All you guys with mega hard nasty mates who weigh fck all, look fck all but are hard as Nails GRRRRRRRRRRR

Im interested in arranging a fight to see if there is really any truth in the UTTER BOLOX most of you come out with

As you know OLI Thompsonis britains ex strongest man, A mead head I suppose, one of these "just cause big not hard" you lot like tospout on about

Has now been doing MMA for a couple years,so is still a Novice and by no means a life long fighter up to the calibre as what seems most of you guys mates etc etc

SO looking for as described in a pervious thread

*"a nasty skinny dude with no build"*

Im envisaging 10st?? perhaps 11st very tops, any more than that and is really not skinny is it???

SO anyone want to earn £500, Obv winner takes all, to go head to head with a "just cause big dont make you hard" type person?

Any bruce lee types out there want a quick buck???

*RULES ADDED AS PEOPLE CANT READ*

*
*

*
£500 for WINNER, NOT FOR GETTING AR5E KICKED*

*
*

*
MUST WEIGH NO MORE THAN 11st*


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

how about you fighting a 10 stone mma fighter aswell.....same principle ??/


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

whats classed as skinny?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

D92 said:


> how about you fighting a 10 stone mma fighter aswell.....same principle ??/


Im ill, injured and Olis bigger than me, so im not a meat head

Besides im the promotor and dont need money 

Perhaps nobbysnuts might want ago


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> whats classed as skinny?


Not you as well

Up to welterweight suppose mate

But if was 6'5" suppose could go higher

Fancy a go:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

welter weight 10stone?? should have plenty of candidates on here then:whistling: 

got bad knee, still cant walk, and even if i was tooled up i wouldnt. thanks for the offer though


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

£500 ill fukin do it!!!... lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Anything goes ???

Chewing of noses,ears etc....thumb in eye....you know the drill


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

il take a beating for £500 no problem. as long as it aint to the death obviously 

but then im sure getting some meat head with no fighting training, to fight a skinny guy who is a very experienced fighter, wouldnt be straight cut either?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Kezz said:


> £500 ill fukin do it!!!... lol





pea head said:


> Anything goes ???
> 
> Chewing of noses,ears etc....thumb in eye....you know the drill


If thats the rules you want to play by sure

Remember he can use same rules as well

Both u guys drop to 11st and sure why not???

Other wise your both meat heads

Again no one even reads the fckin title


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Shady45 said:


> il take a beating for £500 no problem. as long as it aint to the death obviously
> 
> but then im sure getting some meat head with no fighting training, to fight a skinny guy who is a very experienced fighter, wouldnt be straight cut either?


Again you dont read

You aint getting sh1t for losing

Its about skinny dude kicking ar5e, not just surving

Winner takes all


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Kezz said:


> £500 ill fukin do it!!!... lol


agian fck all for losing

Your not getting £500 if you get dropped


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

jw007 said:


> agian fck all for losing
> 
> Your not getting £500 if you get dropped


and to be fair ive seen the guy fight he is on about, so you will get smashed to bits

as you were


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

will there be pillow talk after!?!

:lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hell il do it  as long as i can fight scottish? Kick em in the balls and RUN! Lmao jokes, but if i was near by id do it for 500 no problemo!


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

didnt oli thompson also win britains hardest man? pretty sure i saw it on sky. or it may have been one of the heats. either way i wouldnt say he was your typical 'meathead'


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> If thats the rules you want to play by sure
> 
> Remember he can use same rules as well
> 
> ...


Oi...cnuty..i read the rules :lol: :lol:....however the worm always uses this option as a get out sh1t scenario :whistling:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Again you dont read
> 
> You aint getting sh1t for losing
> 
> ...


yes i meant il take a beating, just to woo you meat head's into thinking you won and then boom il kick the sh1t out of him 

joke btw, i misread and tried to play it off :laugh:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ryan16 said:


> Hell il do it  as long as i can fight scottish? Kick em in the balls and RUN! Lmao jokes, but if i was near by id do it for 500 no problemo!


Tell you what, you havent read rules but I wil give you £500 to come and get smashed up 

So sure mate,

where u live??


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

JW, you must pace the room all day thinking of ways to remove the 'beta' kind from existence! :laugh: :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> JW, you must pace the room all day thinking of ways to remove the 'beta' kind from existence! :laugh: :lol:


And rightfully so :bounce: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

suliktribal said:


> JW, you must pace the room all day thinking of ways to remove the 'beta' kind from existence! :laugh: :lol:


Close

But TBH, Get sick of bullsh1t spouted constantly

Everything I say I do, I get called on, and i produce video to doubters

Well its all very well saying "you can do this and you can do that" fair enough..

But where are all the fckers now and their mates when real life oppurtuinty to prove it come along???

hiding behind a fckin keyboard sayin jack sh1t


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

JW your not really proving a point by choosing an ex strong man turned mma fighter are you ?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Can I have a crack, I'm only 7-8st out!

£500 would pay for a new bathroom.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

D92 said:


> JW your not really proving a point by choosing an ex strong man turned mma fighter are you ?


err yes

Cause hes a novice MMA dude

Plenty on here been doing far longer than him, plenty your mates been training for ever..

So hes really a meat head strong man 1st and foremost, trying his hand at MMA

Just like everyone says MARIUZ cant figh and is just a strong man

Well have our very own strong man that apparently cant fight

Besides, According to everyone size makes no difference so what relevance is it


----------



## Wes2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

jw007 said:


> All you internet heroes out there:thumbup1:
> 
> All you guys with mega hard nasty mates who weigh fck all, look fck all but are hard as Nails GRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> ...


im 13st Ill do for fun!!!  whats the worst than can happen


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

suliktribal said:


> Can I have a crack, I'm only 7-8st out!
> 
> £500 would pay for a new bathroom.


Fine

Pm me your details mate


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I'll do it for £50....but if I win there will be man rape to follow...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Wes2009 said:


> im 13st Ill do for fun!!!  whats the worst than can happen


Pm details

13st is not really 11st tho is it

Are you actuallly "a skinny dude with no build"??


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Fine
> 
> Pm me your details mate


Will you fit the bathroom for me?

Also, Does Ollie know you're setting him up for a scuffle with an 11st bigboy?

Sorry, I'm 6-7st away  17st dead.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

jw007 said:


> agian fck all for losing
> 
> Your not getting £500 if you get dropped


I may not even get dropped.. but i aint 11 stone and never will be so it dont matter either way!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

suliktribal said:


> Will you fit the bathroom for me?
> 
> Also, Does Ollie know you're setting him up for a scuffle with an 11st bigboy?
> 
> Sorry, I'm 6-7st away  17st dead.


Are you trying to get out of it??

You may as wel have ago

Pm details buddy thanks

I discussed this scenario with Oli a while back, and yes hes well up for fighting whenever to clarify


----------



## Wes2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

erm im 5ft 8 i wouldnt say skinny, plus ive competed pro thai boxing for 7 years! I know what you mean thou if armir khan was saying it granted but not ome pip sqweek


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Are you trying to get out of it??
> 
> You may as wel have ago
> 
> ...


What's he weighing in at these days?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

suliktribal said:


> What's he weighing in at these days?


What does it matter :lol: :lol: :lol:

Size is irrelevant isnt it

Anyway, Cant be ar5ed answering for time being

ANyone know anyone who fits criteria, post up and PM me..

Lets see how many "nutters, beat up anyone, hard as nails" skinny dudes I get:thumb:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

jw007 said:


> What does it matter :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Size is irrelevant isnt it
> 
> ...


Lol I never said that.

Survival of the biggest.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> tbh iv seen another a doorman get wacked by a brit champ light featherweight full on, he hardly even flinched, u cant generate forces from no where it aint jedi plus olis neck and spine can absprb a lot so even a good middleweight be hard pressed to spark him
> 
> i love this joe, and wud be well up for watching...


Typical Scott

Post about whos hardest on another thread and its all "big dont make you hard blah blah"

Ask for a skinny dude to come forward to prove the point and no fckin takers??????????

Why is that??


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

well so far......point proven.


----------



## Wes2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> tbh iv seen another a doorman get wacked by a brit champ light featherweight full on, he hardly even flinched, u cant generate forces from no where it aint jedi plus olis neck and spine can absprb a lot so even a good middleweight be hard pressed to spark him
> 
> i love this joe, and wud be well up for watching...


Dont agree!!! i have seen a guy called john sandys massive lad 16st plus get kocked on his ass out cold by a school boy boxing champ called dean hill, one punch his eyes where rolling in the back of his head!!!!!!! dean hill is 12st and 5ft 7. i couldn't belive it myself.


----------



## Rasputin (Oct 16, 2010)

Have I missed something from another thread here because im 13st and train mma a fair bit and I wouldnt fight him even for £500 sometimes you cant beat physics lol


----------



## Wes2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

not at all im just saying he got the first punch and that was enough, but if a raged 17st bloke was coming at him might have been a different story.

To be honest thou its a pointless task, but i know plenty of little Tits id love to sponsor to get a beating in the ring.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Im ill, injured and Olis bigger than me, so im not a meat head
> 
> Besides im the promotor and dont need money
> 
> *Perhaps nobbysnuts might want ago*


Dont bring that guy into it Joe unless you wanna give your money away now, theres being hard and to hard.

Nobbysnutjob is hard as fck, that cnuts put so many people on there back they've probably seen more ceilings than Michelangelo.


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

If you're serious about this pm me details as my mate who is 10 stone is up for it?


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

nlr said:


> If you're serious about this pm me details as my mate who is 10 stone is up for it?


what are the chances...? :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

nlr said:


> If you're serious about this pm me details as my mate who is 10 stone is up for it?


What details you want mate??

If you send me brief pm with your mates stats etc and where you live

We are located south coast near brighton

Obv the £500 is winner only etc etc

In Pm state what rules would like if any

About it for time being I think

Nice one


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

^ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wes2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

jw007 said:


> What details you want mate??
> 
> If you send me brief pm with your mates stats etc and where you live
> 
> ...


I want a ticket.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

Wes2009 said:


> Dont agree!!! i have seen a guy called john sandys massive lad 16st plus get kocked on his ass out cold by a school boy boxing champ called dean hill, one punch his eyes where rolling in the back of his head!!!!!!! dean hill is 12st and 5ft 7. i couldn't belive it myself.


16 stone is far from massive mate. and 12st isn't light for a boxer....


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

jw007 ur a legend :lol: i agree with what u said in the previous thread about weight being a massive advantage, although I took out a 14 stone untrained guy a few months back and i'm bearly 11 

(and no i'm not going anywhere near this):laugh:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

jw007 said:


> What details you want mate??
> 
> If you send me brief pm with your mates stats etc and where you live
> 
> ...


ffs Why didnt you just say that before, Il well do it now for £500

How about I turnup in an armoured suit, taser and a samurai sword and he comes in only a pair of underpants with his hands tied behind his back.

Is that ok :confused1:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm gonna change my name pmsl


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

andysutils said:


> ffs Why didnt you just say that before, Il well do it now for £500
> 
> How about I turnup in an armoured suit, taser and a samurai sword and he comes in only a pair of underpants with his hands tied behind his back.
> 
> Is that ok :confused1:


Looks like you would probably need that from the writeup of this oil :lol:

PS. Does this Oil know about this jw007? haha. Or do you need to inform him later of your arrangements?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jw, love it, as long as I can get a ticket, I'll be a happy man


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

whatever you do, please get it on video!


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm 9st would give this ago location?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> Looks like you would probably need that from the writeup of this oil :lol:
> 
> PS. Does this Oil know about this jw007? haha. Or do you need to inform him later of your arrangements?


erm...sort I told him about Jw and how big he was and He seemed pretty confident, saw his avy and said I aint fckin scared of that big green bogie, saying all sorts of sh1t about him 

Hes a good mate of mine hes well hard and well skinny, I cant remember what his name was but when he comes back from town knocking the guys out on the door Il give him an update if hes not to p1ssed or brings back a bathtub full of chicks like he usually does every weekend.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

andysutils said:


> erm...sort I told him about Jw and how big he was and He seemed pretty confident, saw his avy and said I aint fckin scared of that big green bogie, saying all sorts of sh1t about him
> 
> Hes a good mate of mine hes well hard and well skinny, I cant remember what his name was but when he comes back from town knocking the guys out on the door Il give him an update if hes not to p1ssed or brings back a bathtub full of chicks like he usually does every weekend.


O rly?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Vibrance said:


> I'm 9st would give this ago location?


South coast mate

Brighton way


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

jw007 said:


> South coast *mate*
> 
> Brighton way


Lol.

Like it.

Like the execusioner throwing a rope to the criminal and saying "Errr, just slip your head in there for me pal, cheers"


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

This stinks of 'Snatch'. Do you keep pigs JW?


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

put the kettle on errol lol


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Make sure you sell tickets or get it on video

This thread is classic


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

To make the piggies want to eat humans you need to starve the poor little piggies for a while first. Otherwise they don't think we are very appetising.


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

how about 12 stone 5ft11 more fat than muscle ? :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

N.P said:


> how about 12 stone 5ft11 more fat than muscle ? :whistling:


Fine

details please

Last dude that PMed *Nlr* has stil to pass on his phone number so currently no go


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

£500 win or lose


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

itll all end in tears lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm 18 stone and wouldn't fancy it :cursing:


----------



## Get2ZeChoppNOOW (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll do it, no gay man hugging on the ground **** though. think im about 11st now aswell


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Would love to but don't want to spoil my pretty boy looks!


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

i think some people that are small and lean can be hard nutters, and i think people in posts before could be making that point, some of the best people in a ruck arnt always big meat heads. why dont you actually source a lean little nutter of a fighter to fight your "meathead" fighter who already has a reasonable rep, get someone with a rep already and it would be a more interesting fight


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

interesting thread

my mate mok fought a guy at seni for a challenge, no headshots as that was the event...big ass guy, took some licks but still beat him.


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

Do not watch IB's video if you value 3 mins of your life.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

meh, its an amateur event, what you expect....

anyway, a pic of the two


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> meh, its an amateur event, what you expect....
> 
> anyway, a pic of the two


Errr correct me if im wrong but thety are same weight??

In fact your man is much taller and not exactly skinny is he??

Other guy is bit fat, so equals out???


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Not the same weight, the guy was on his own in the heavyweights.

not skinny i know but smaller


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Some people don't see the irony of Joe's black humour today:lol: :lol:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

any skinny guy who's 'too far away', i'll chip in your taxi fare for a copy of the video....

love seeing 10st hardmen get battered.....


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

LOL @ this thread, I'd pay good money to see this fight IF it happens.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

How sad.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

will be a 1 punch KO


----------



## woozor (Jan 25, 2010)

bit of a pointless thread. Trying to big up some meathead to put against some regular forum joe. Why no go on to a mma forum and find someone who's 10-12stone mark with an equal skill set. As for making this a street fight to seperate the internet tough guys vs your "meathead" It dont take no size to walk up to someone to cut them or shoot them. And that's what your find the smaller guys will do. So I don't see any point being proven here.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

It's the fight in the dog not the dog in the fight. As I've said before, old mate of mine http://unarmedanddangerous.com/2462/andre-martin-5ft-5-fighting-system/

Put him against him


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm getting tired of the "Fight in the Dog quote"......................put a really really angry poodle in a cave with a fuking Polar bear and see how it comes on


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I'm getting tired of the "Fight in the Dog quote"......................put a really really angry poodle in a cave with a fuking Polar bear and see how it comes on


I hate poodles.....

:thumbup1:


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I'm getting tired of the "Fight in the Dog quote"......................put a really really angry poodle in a cave with a fuking Polar bear and see how it comes on


That is my quote of the day, legendary.........in fact im repping you for it!!


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I'm getting tired of the "Fight in the Dog quote"......................put a really really angry poodle in a cave with a fuking Polar bear and see how it comes on


 :lol: couldn't help but laugh reading that *Repped :beer:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Oli Thompson as in the strongman that got knocked out by a 84kg guy in MMA? :confused1:


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Oli Thompson as in the strongman that got knocked out by a 84kg guy in MMA? :confused1:


finally someone mentions Joe Vedepo, reps:thumb:


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Oli Thompson as in the strongman that got knocked out by a 84kg guy in MMA? :confused1:


thats the guy ...dout he would do it any how as he is a pro ..what would he have to gain fighting a nobody off a forum?? make him a laughing stock win or lose...however perhaps jw could fill his boots with his alpha ness? :whistling:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I'm getting tired of the "Fight in the Dog quote"......................put a really really angry poodle in a cave with a fuking Polar bear and see how it comes on


 pmsl funny but not factual... have a video of a rottweiler having it's **** kicked off a cat lol

http://www.break.com/index/cat-attacks-rottweiler.html


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

jw007 said:


> err yes
> 
> Cause hes a novice MMA dude
> 
> ...


Id say if you put him in a mma fight with a smaller fighter that had good bjj then no, size would make no diffrence at all. As soon as he hit the ground he would get quickly subbed.

Of course getting him to the mat without him taking your head off with a punch is a different matter


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

pea head said:


> Anything goes ???
> 
> Chewing of noses,ears etc....thumb in eye....you know the drill


i'll fight any one if those the rules you aint getting back up for £500


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

bein big dont make u hard, doin MMA for a few years makes u hard imo.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

The challenege is on!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/117756-fao-jw007.html


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

take it this fight never happened?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

LOL yes hardcore! Skinny guy and meathead fight to the death! I would pay alot to see that !  :thumb:

but seriously skinny guys can fight until their burger just give em abit of coke or speed they won`t feel a thing!  :lol:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

shane22 said:


> take it this fight never happened?


The op (huge with incredible physique) was challenged by a guy with maybe half his muscle mass but he didn't accept. Think this answered the ops question. Being huge doesn't automatically give you massive testicles


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a mate hes 5.3ft and 10nd half stone hard as ****, but i dont see how that skinny but hell do it. balls of steel.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm cutting as we speak...let me at him!!


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

how much does noodlearms weigh. Id pay good money to watch him fight?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rocky666 said:


> how much does noodlearms weigh. Id pay good money to watch him fight?


12 stone but he is shooting some camel herders


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

this guys might be up for it


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> this guys might be up for it


thats some of the worst form ive ever seen from someone doing shrugs.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Oli is a pro fighter ergo this is a bit stupid.

Although my mate Paul Taylor quite fancies a go at him but then he is also a Pro Heavyweight MMA fighter.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> this guys might be up for it


do you like dags?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

There is thinking your hard and then there is just being plain fvckin stupid!

I take it your mate Is a bit of a lump? I think everybody knows a slim guy that is pretty handy when he wants to be, but someone at 10stone fighting a guy who possible weighs 17 stone + of muscle is just plain fvckin stupid, I mean what do people think will happen?

The wee guy will get picked up and slammed into the ground game over

Just send me the £500 and I will put it to good use as there ain't gonna be any serious takers


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

This thread is 2 years old and JW007 doesn't post here any more.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> Oli is a pro fighter ergo this is a bit stupid.
> 
> Although my mate Paul Taylor quite fancies a go at him but then he is also a Pro Heavyweight MMA fighter.


This thread was started when Oli was a strongman. 

And the thread was started by Joe, who is probably the biggest wind up merchant on the net.....


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

the only legit way i know a skinny dude could beat a big lump is on the ground, bjj is effective as fck, but standing he's fcked

then again a 6'4 skinny lad with a 80 inch reach-12 stone could pummel the sh1t outta a 5'8 16 stone beast, if he had boxing skill, thomas hearns style lmao

but i'd say ground game is best bet always !

food 4 thought, wouldnt mind watching haha


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Smitch said:


> This thread was started when Oli was a strongman.
> 
> And the thread was started by Joe, who is probably the biggest wind up merchant on the net.....


My bad!!!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> My bad!!!!


I'll let you off, just this once though!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

You would not want mr Yarbourgh on top of you! Lol


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Think someone can't face the truth that being big and muscular doesnt transfer 100% into ones ability to fight. lol

Hell, I dont like getting schooled by people who are 10 stone but it happens and that's life. - Also love how all anyone bangs on about is "MMA". It's not the be all and end all.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

Being big does not make you hard it makes you strong. If youve just trained with weights all your life and never fought and you weigh between 17-20 stone and you come up against a good not great boxer or a grappler weighing alot less your gona get smashed. A big lump will only last 2 minutes before hes gasping for air. The problem is the big guy looks hard and the smaller skilled guy doesnt.


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> This thread is 2 years old and JW007 doesn't post here any more.


I only figured this out a few minutes ago, and I was well into the thread! Was even reading the one where Scottish called jw out for an arranged match. It seemed to just degenerate into stupidness tho.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

BoxerJay said:


> Think someone can't face the truth that being big and muscular doesnt transfer 100% into ones ability to fight. lol
> 
> Hell, I dont like getting schooled by people who are 10 stone but it happens and that's life. - Also love how all anyone bangs on about is "MMA". It's not the be all and end all.


Joe even winding people up form the past!

Why is there weight categories in boxing etc then? Because if the 15 stone pro goes up against the 10 stone pro the 10 stone guy is gonna be getting his 4rse handed to him, or is this not the case?


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

if I can use a tool?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Joe even winding people up form the past!
> 
> *
> Why is there weight categories in boxing etc then? Because if the 15 stone pro goes up against the 10 stone pro the 10 stone guy is gonna be getting his 4rse handed to him, or is this not the case?*


But this completely different. Boxing involves rules and being confined to a ring and both fighters are trained in the same discipline. It's test of specific skills, so in that case it would be advantageous to have a higher weight over your opponent. It's like racing cars but letting one have a bigger engine. Real life is very different, there are no rules or constraints. Look at when the UFC first started, there were no weight categories in that, and you had some small guys winning against very big guys. I know it's still not real life, and they still had some rules back then but the disciplines weren't the same. It wasn't like it is now where everyone does grappling and stand up, some of the disciplines were completely different.

My CQC instructor, a little fella, is insanely quick and very good at control and restraint. If you get into a fight with him, and don't knock him out within the first few seconds, the chances are that you'll end up with a snapped wrist or arm. He can put me on my 4rse pretty quickly. Being big and string doesn't make you a good fighter. It just makes you big and strong. It's the tools (in terms of abilities, not weapons) that you bring to the fight that make you a good fighter or not. Personally I think it's madness to believe that you're a good fighter or hard because of your size. Sadly though not everyone thinks the same, and some even go as far as to swagger about like they're the fvcking terminator.

Actually saw three of these bafoons the other day in Nando's. 3 Big lads walking around swinging their shoulders left to right as they walk, glaring at everyone that would dare look their way. It's funny really, and a little sad.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Porkchop said:


> I only figured this out a few minutes ago, and I was well into the thread! Was even reading the one where Scottish called jw out for an arranged match. It seemed to just degenerate into stupidness tho.


Yeah it's crazy that some people genuinely believe that because you've got muscles you're automatically a hard man and can fight!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Haahaa, Joe still has the best threads on this site and he hasn't posted for ages.

Superb wind-up merchant, far too intelligent for most on UKM.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Brb off to lose some weight.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

shame Joe doesnt post here any more, top man


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Joe even winding people up form the past!
> 
> Why is there weight categories in boxing etc then? Because if the 15 stone pro goes up against the 10 stone pro the 10 stone guy is gonna be getting his 4rse handed to him, or is this not the case?


Of course that's the case but that's when their skill level is equal. We are talking about a big fella with no training Vs a lighter guy with lots of training. Completely different scenario, size does come into it yes but it doesnt have such a huge impact that it over-rules skill and a million other factors, it's actually quite low on the pecking order as far as importance when training to fight.


----------



## ripped_toshreds (Jun 10, 2012)

saddest thread ive ever read. The thread poster clearly thinks he's some hard man, nothing more than an overweight keyboard warrior in my humble opinion.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ripped_toshreds said:


> saddest thread ive ever read. The thread poster clearly thinks he's some hard man, nothing more than an overweight keyboard warrior in my humble opinion.


So why have you started a similar thread then you bell end ?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> So why have you started a similar thread then you bell end ?


lol


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

@ripped to shreds. Do you know the OP at all? I dont know if he's a skilled or trained fighter, but I wouldnt doubt he's hardy enough...this is going back 2 years and Id say he was having a bit of a laugh.


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

10 stone!?!?! My left nut doesnt weigh that lol.


----------



## jayjaybeednb (Nov 5, 2011)

hows this guy..watch it tho he bites


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> So why have you started a similar thread then you bell end ?


How has this cvnt STILL not been banned?!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> How has this cvnt STILL not been banned?!


Cant say l have seen him being reported for anything TBH.


----------



## Kray (Sep 5, 2012)

This spritely fellow might have a do, fits the criteria and looks like he fancies himself........


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Cant say l have seen him being reported for anything TBH.


I've literally never seen him contribute anything useful to this place. Always just being an ar$e! Maybe I havent seen enough of his posts.

- - - Updated - - -



Kray said:


> This spritely fellow might have a do, fits the criteria and looks like he fancies himself........
> View attachment 95685


He died a few weeks ago


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ripped_toshreds said:


> saddest thread ive ever read. The thread poster clearly thinks he's some hard man, nothing more than an overweight keyboard warrior in my humble opinion.


If Joe was still about here, you wouldn't say fck all. He is still about BTW so be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> How has this cvnt STILL not been banned?!


Milky is a moderator mate and he isnt a **** he is a very nice man


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Milky is a moderator mate and he isnt a **** he is a very nice man


Cheers man, my feelings were very hurt then..


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Cheers man, my feelings were very hurt then..


not surprised mate, was very uncalled for


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I remember ths thread when first joined damn why is it revived ? btw Joe was a damn legend on here when he was active he might still be roaming about.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Any one who bulks on lager and Jaffa cakes is a legend!! Joe needs to cons back!!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

where is this being held?


----------

